# Proliant ML370 Boot from CD



## Hotchkiss (Apr 26, 2008)

I was given 6 Proliant ML370 Servers from a business that had closed down. The machines all have Linux on them and boot up, however I was not given a user ID or password to get into the machines.

I do not want to get into the previous owners 'stuff', I simply want to boot from a CD and load a new version of Linux on the boxes. F10 will not take be to the BIOS to select the CD drive to boot from.

Nasty Catch 22 - Any suggestions on how to force a boot up from CD when I can not access the machines any other way?

Or am I just out of luck!!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

You should be able to access the BIOS somehow. If not with the F10 key then either Delete or F2.

Otherwise, you can try to format the hard drive with a boot floppy disk and then boot up with the CD. If the system doesn't detect a boot partition on the HDD then it will skip it and look for another bootable device. Hopefully it will find the CD.


----------

